

The Truth About Marissa Mayer: She Has Two Contrasting Reputations - agwa
http://www.sfgate.com/technology/businessinsider/article/The-Truth-About-Marissa-Mayer-She-Has-Two-3713581.php

======
mc32
What kind of hit piece is this?

It's all anonymous sources. I think the quote that resonates the most is the
one where they say "One of her flaws at Google [was] that she was too tough
with her colleagues in the early years, and these people have memories like
elephants."

I mean her first day, and they have the cavalry out for her trying to bring
her (and Yahoo!) down.

------
gwillen
As a former Googler who didn't have a lot of interactions with Marissa, but
has heard plenty of opinions about her, this is very interesting to read.

------
rachelbythebay
I bet you could take the tales about her, change her name to someone else
who's well known in the valley, fix the pronouns, and it would look positive.
Someone should try taking this story, washing it through sed, and re-posting
it somewhere to see what the reaction is then.

~~~
true_religion
> The other view, more common amongst long-time Googlers, is that John is a
> publicity-craving, lucky early Googler, whose public persona outstripped his
> actual authority and power at the company, where he was once a rising star –
> thanks to a bullying managerial style – but had become marginalized over the
> past couple years.

Nope, doesn't sound positive at all.

------
codex
Was Marissa's last reorg at Google really a demotion, or was it just a reorg?
It's hard to tell from the outside.

